# VIDEO: Jay Cutler, Victor Martinez & Juan Morel Invade Brooklyn, NY!



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2012)

*VIDEO: Jay Cutler, Victor Martinez & Juan Morel Invade Brooklyn, NY!*

4x Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler was there, along with IFBB Pros Victor Martinez, Juan Morel, Jon Delarosa, Kat Ramirez, Yeshaira Robles, Marco Rivera, Vaughn Ettienne, Marcus Haley, Guy Cisternino, Vinny Galanti, Jennifer Searles, Bodybuilding Legend Bill Grant and MANY MORE!

Natural Vitamins Presents: RISE OF THE TITANS 2012! - YouTube


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 26, 2012)

jay is the man


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 26, 2012)

great video, I love that beat/music


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

It really _is _a great video. Like being there. Fast moving, just a cool way it was edited together. Hope to see more like that!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^me too


----------



## charley (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice Video......  What do ya think ?????  Victor is coming Back ??????


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2012)

they all look great.
Need to have all Cali listings available for phone alerts, oh, I mean all events, meaning everywhere.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 9, 2012)

DAmn Victor is looking good for what he had to go through...


----------

